

Ask HN: PR – How does it work... - ben-gy

Hey there HN!<p>I&#x27;ve been running a startup (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;subservice.co) for a little while now and we&#x27;ve worked out what we need to do to take it to the next level.<p>I&#x27;ve sought some advice, and copied other press article&#x27;s writing styles, and come up with this press release - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;d.pr&#x2F;f&#x2F;gQ5t.<p>But I&#x27;m certain I can still make it way better. Do you know of any good resources or friendly publicists that could help me out?<p>Thanks in advance!
======
nishankkhanna
Don't waste your time with press releases.

Use free services like HARO to connect directly with relevant journalists.

Here is an explanation on how to do it properly to get press:
[http://www.brightjourney.com/q/get-pr-publicity-
startup#a-52...](http://www.brightjourney.com/q/get-pr-publicity-
startup#a-52116)

~~~
ben-gy
Fantastic, thanks so much :)

------
pushkargaikwad
Ben, this is a very well written PR (even if you copied the style) and I think
you should go ahead and publish it (I personally feels most of the Press
releases are not worth it but yours looks to be something which can be
published).

Can you check at fiverr.com and oDesk.com, I know there are some really good
people there (you need to some searching though) who can make it better, I had
done some PR work myself (syndication) so feel free to contact me via
[http://www.inboundio.com/contact_us](http://www.inboundio.com/contact_us) if
you need any help or guidance.

------
swatthatfly
I interpreted the PR in the title as Pull Request.

~~~
ben-gy
Ha! Apologies :)

------
eddyparkinson
this is a classic [http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/80121/How-To-Get-
Media-...](http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/80121/How-To-Get-Media-
Coverage-For-Your-Startup-A-Complete-Guide.aspx)

~~~
ben-gy
Wow - what a resource - cheers!

